# Chris Hein - Orchestral Brass



## Chris Hein (Mar 8, 2016)

*Chris Hein - Orchestral Brass * 

For the release of my latest orchestral Brass library,
Reuben Cornell did a short overview video showing the most important features.


A few demos:

"Another Adventure" by Lukas Knoebl


"Return of a hero" by Lukas Knoebl


"Return of a hero" naked - Brass only


Chris Hein - Orchestral Brass Complete is available for only 299,-
There is also a Compact version for only 169,- containing the same instruments with reduced articulations.

More info and demos:
http://www.chrishein.net/web/CH-Brass_Overview.html

Chris Hein


----------



## leon chevalier (Mar 9, 2016)

It's seem to be very versatile lib. It can do both intimate an epic stuff! I'm falling


----------



## leon chevalier (Mar 9, 2016)

Two questions : 

Is it possible to switch articulation with velocity ?
Is it possible to disable midi velocity input and to use only a dedicated CC for velocity and sample xfade
Thanks!


----------



## Chris Hein (Mar 9, 2016)

leon chevalier said:


> Two questions :
> 
> Is it possible to switch articulation with velocity ?
> Is it possible to disable midi velocity input and to use only a dedicated CC for velocity and sample xfade
> Thanks!


Hi Leon,
Good questions.

Because of the up to 8 dynamic layers, velocity is reserved for dynamic.
Its not possible to switch articulations via velocity, but you can switch via MIDI CC.
Some articulations are also available on the fly through the hot keys.

However, in X-fade mode MIDI velocity is disabled and dynamic is controlled via MIDI CC to blend between six phase aligned dynamic layers.
Although, there is also a X-Fade & Velocity mode which lets you use velocity in X-Fade and control the dynamic with the CC after the note is pressed.
This way you just play with velocity and only use the CC when you need it.
This is also great if you need sudden changes from soft to loud where you usually have to draw a straight dynamic curve, which can be difficult if the notes are connected.

A nice feature is the Note-Heads in X-Fade mode. You can switch between two modes:
- Note-Heads controlled together with the sustains via CC
- Note-Heads on top of the sustains controlled via velocity.
In the second mode you use the CC to control the dynamic, but in addition you use velocity to vary the attack.
This is also useful for fortepiano crescendos. With the CC down play a hard note and then raise the CC
to get a hard attack followed by a CC controlled swell.

I could continue for hours, the possibilities are endless.
You don't have to use all these function, but if you dive in a little bit you'll see how flexibel the library is in term of playability.

I programmed all these function because I personally don't like limited libraries.
It happened so often that I load an instrument from a library I bought and say " Wow, the sound is great"
Now I have my melody in mind and sooner or later I find, "Ah, I want fast notes, but the attack is to slow."
Ok, here is a short articulation with a faster attack, but these are too short.
Then there is no way to stack the short on top of the sustains to get a faster attack, no ADSR, no Transient shaper...
Sometimes it takes so much time to find an instrument that is able to play what I want.
Thats why I tried to make my instrument so customizable.

Again, don't worry about the many buttons and faders, you don't have to use them. But if you have a special playing technique in mind, I'm sure you'll find a way to get the settings right.

Chris Hein


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 9, 2016)

Sounds very good to my ears!


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 9, 2016)

Really great sound, Chris, congratulations to you and a fine new product. Already liked the sound of your uniq-horn and it´s nice to see a whole ensemble with these possibilities now.


----------



## leon chevalier (Mar 10, 2016)

Chris Hein said:


> Hi Leon,
> Good questions.
> 
> Because of the up to 8 dynamic layers, velocity is reserved for dynamic.
> ...



Thanks for the long answer Chris!

I like to switch articulations with velocity because I'm not a keyboard player and it allow me to remove a CC graphic from the editor windows. But it's not a big deal actually.

Thanks again for taking the time to answer


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm wondering what the 'body' convolution is about. Can someone explain?
besides that - how about mutes or stopped horns? Are such sounds somehow included?


----------



## DocMidi657 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Chris,
Can aftertouch be assigned as one of the controllers like to control vibrato?


----------



## Chris Hein (Mar 10, 2016)

The body convolutions are very small ambiences between 0.3ms - 1.2ms.
The rooms are larger impulse responses.
I have always used the technique of two reverbs when I record live musicians in my dry recording booth.
The body forms the character of the instrument, while the room provides the hall where its happening.
Beside the included presets, its worth to experiment with other small impulse responses.
Since the source sample is completely dry, you have all options to shape the character of the sound the way you want.
Like you would do with a singer.

There are no mutes at the moment. I had to limit the amount of instruments to keep the price low.
Sorry. If you buy enough, I'll record stopped horns if you want. 

No aftertouch at the moment. I'l see if I can implement it. I'm not sure because its not a standard MIDI CC.
Isn't there any DAW plugin to convert aftertouch to any MIDI CC?

Chris Hein


----------



## emasters (Mar 10, 2016)

On a Mac running OS X, the (free) utility MidiPipe has a "Message Converter" tool, that converts aftertouch to MIDI CC (among many other options), and visa versa. It's not a plugin, but rather an app that intercepts MIDI data between your keyboard and DAW. Perhaps on a PC, a utility like Midi-Ox would accomplish the same thing? MidiPipe can be found on SubtleSoft's web site. A very handy tool!


----------



## DocMidi657 (Mar 10, 2016)

I think in Kontakt you can route after touch to a CC. I also know that the Sample Modeling Products give after touch as an option at the end of the controller list 1-127 the AT for Aftertouch... which works great for routing it to control vibrato.


----------



## kuma (Mar 10, 2016)

Are body and room ir files available in external reverb?


----------



## Chris Hein (Mar 11, 2016)

kuma said:


> Are body and room ir files available in external reverb?


They are part of the Library .nkr file.
But on request, I can send them to customers as wave files.

Chris Hein


----------



## kuma (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Chris Hein (Mar 11, 2016)

DocMidi657 said:


> Hi Chris,
> Can aftertouch be assigned as one of the controllers like to control vibrato?


I talked to my scripter.
Yes, its possible, at least for the most important functions, not as "MIDI learn".
We will include aftertouch in a future update, also for CH-Orchestral Winds.
The Solo-Violin will have have it from the first release.

Thanks a lot for asking. 

Chris Hein


----------



## kuma (Mar 14, 2016)

Are ensemble patchs really recorded or consisted of single patchs?


----------



## Chris Hein (Mar 14, 2016)

kuma said:


> Are ensemble patchs really recorded or consisted of single patchs?


Both actually.
Three players played together in different rooms.
They were able to see and hear each other, so they played like an ensemble would do, just recorded separately.
Later I mixed all the single samples together and combines them to a stereo ensemble.
But you can also mix your own ensemble out of the solo instruments with all the advantages it has:
Divisi, add a 4th and 5th player by loading an instrument twice, mix your own vol. & pan for each player...
In addition you can enable the ensemble mode for each instrument to double the voices.
So everything is possible from a dry solo instrument up to a hugh ensemble.
All with the same sample pool.

It was much more work to record it this way, but the result shows, it was worth it.

Chris Hein


----------



## Chris Hein (Mar 16, 2016)

I just finished the first of a series of "How To..." video tutorials.
These videos show the details of the most important features in Chris Hein - Orchestral Brass.

*"How to deal with dynamics"*


The dynamics are the same in CH-Orchestral Winds and the upcoming Violin.

There are more tutorials to come.
Please be patient, always so many other things to do.

Chris Hein


----------



## JPQ (Mar 16, 2016)

And i we buy suitable amount you make french horn section possible and also tuba. i know even simple modern sample is hardwork.


----------



## Chris Hein (Mar 24, 2016)

Here is a new video showing CH-Orchestral Brass being controlled with the Leap Motion sensor and Geko MIDI:


Chris Hein


----------



## Lassi Tani (Mar 24, 2016)

Chris Hein said:


> Here is a new video showing CH-Orchestral Brass being controlled with the Leap Motion sensor and Geko MIDI:
> 
> 
> Chris Hein




That is so cool! Though my left hand wouldn't be that fluent. Would need some practice. Also was nice to see the cat following the hand movements :D.


----------



## airflamesred (Mar 24, 2016)

I do fear for the welfare of your cat there Chris!

Joking aside, this is a really versatile and controlable lib.


----------



## Przemek K. (Mar 25, 2016)

Whoaa, now thats really cool Reminds me of my good old Roland MC 505 with its D-Beam controller, but the Motionleap controller 
seems more sophisticated. Have to try it out.
Chris, can you share your settings for your Chris Hein Orchestral Brass library and the Leap Motion controller?


----------



## playz123 (Mar 25, 2016)

Fascinating!


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 26, 2016)

Chris: great as usual.


----------



## fiestared (Mar 26, 2016)

Chris Hein said:


> Here is a new video showing CH-Orchestral Brass being controlled with the Leap Motion sensor and Geko MIDI:
> 
> 
> Chris Hein



Great demo, great sound ! And a superb, superb cat, he looks like mine, same colors, same attitude... Sorry for this out of topic post, but I'm a crazy cat lover(animal lover) Thanks F.red


----------



## wbacer (Mar 26, 2016)

I was so impressed with Chris's demo, I purchased the Leap Controller from Amazon, $60 range.
I already owned his Orchestral Brass Library.
Very easy to set up. You can find all of the settings Chris used in the video. The Geco videos were also very helpful.
His setup works as demonstrated. It's going to take a little while to get fluid with this but great potential. Now all is need is a cat.


----------



## airflamesred (Mar 27, 2016)

Well I've got the library and a cat so I just need the Leap and a pony tail!


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 1, 2016)

Haha, yes the cat is always around me. Very important to provide the right inspiration.
This grumpy old man is almost 16 years now.

Here is a new video.
A tutorial showing how to build a Fanfare by Przemek from scratch.
(In the end you'll see the cat 15 years ago)



Chris Hein


----------

